# My Build log 4 Alpine Type R 12 in PWK box



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

This is my first install in a long time, i used to do it for a living back in the day (15yrs ago) I had 1 JL 300/4 laying around the garage so i started looking for some more JL amps. i found 3 JL 500/1 under $200 ea. on ebay & craigslist. A friend gave me a pair of Alpine 1242 Type R, so i bought 2 more 1242's on ebay for $240. I haven't designed a box in 15 yrs so i bought a design from PWK for $50, then bought brand new Focal 165KR2 & 130CA1 for the front & rear doors. The 4 12 box could not be permanent because i need the space to haul my Pro-tools rack around, And i need the space for camping, So i put a JL 10w3 Stealthbox in the stock center console location so i would still have some lows when the type R box was out of the truck, oh yeah its all in my 06' chevy Tahoe.

The Box drawing










The Amp rack drawing i did, goes between the middle row of bucket seats










Freq. Curve










Impedance










Start of the box














































In the truck


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Amp Rack























































JL Stealthbox


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very Nice! Those 4 should pound hard and clean, thumbs up on 4 Slash 500's, that's awesome, and Stinger Elite? wire, I'm a fan of it, going in my current build. What grade MDF did you use, looks kind of 'grainy'. Can't wait to see it all finished. All in all very nice, love the amp rack.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Qicker306 said:


> Very Nice! Those 4 should pound hard and clean, thumbs up on 4 Slash 500's, that's awesome, and Stinger Elite? wire, I'm a fan of it, going in my current build. What grade MDF did you use, looks kind of 'grainy'. Can't wait to see it all finished. All in all very nice, love the amp rack.


Thanks, it is all up and running already, Just needs the cosmetics done. the Type R's hit extremely hard and very clean, The box Pete designed is great, works amazingly well in the Tahoe. Yes Stinger elite power wire, all the interconnects were made by me with Canare cable & Neutrik RCA's. The box was a test box made with Particle board, i'm re-doing it out of 13 ply marine grade Baltic Birch right now!!

HU is Alpine IVA-W505 with Imprint. Amps are 2 500/1 on the 4 Type R's 1 500/1 on the Stealthbox & 1 300/4 on the Focals in the doors!

More pix tomorrow


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Now i know it all works, i need to do all the cosmetic finishing work and Dampen everything, i started on the console light pod above my head





































Rear gate panels



















Focal 165KR2 in the doors, TNK tweeter pods still need some fiber glass work



















Alpine IVA-w505










JL Slash Amps, Still need the cover made for them


----------



## Sideways17 (Apr 10, 2009)

I really like that amp rack. Nice job.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Sideways17 said:


> I really like that amp rack. Nice job.


Thanks! The idea for the amp rack was really just to fill the space between the middle row bucket seats when they are folded down. I do a lot of 4X4 offroading and this is my Tow/Camping vehicle. The Gap between the buckets always needed filled up to make the floor flat while sleeping in there, once the cover is made it'll be perfectly flat when the seats are folded down.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That amp rack is bad! Nice work. Im sure those R's hit pretty hard in that enclosure.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

GSlider said:


> That amp rack is bad! Nice work. Im sure those R's hit pretty hard in that enclosure.


Thanks! This box is a real good match for the Type R's its easily hitting in the 150 range!!!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

wat a lovely rack.... its creative... any plans for the expose wires?


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

bafukie said:


> wat a lovely rack.... its creative... any plans for the expose wires?


I'm still deciding how to tackle the amp rack and wires, i do not want to see any of it from outside the truck, and the whole reason it is where it is, was to make the floor flat when the seats are folded down, so something across the top of the rack, prob. Lexan painted grey to match the leather seats


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

150s for real?

The box still get down a boogie past 30hz?


Looks real solid. Keep it up man.


Kevin


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

aV8ter said:


> 150s for real?
> 
> The box still get down a boogie past 30hz?
> 
> ...


I haven't put a meter in there yet but its hi 140's to low 150 easily!!! Box has tons of poke down to about 25hz then starts dropping off.

Thanks for the comments, as soon as i finish dampening everything i'll know for sure what it does!


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

The roof is a big problem, its gonna take a bunch of dampening to shut this up


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Some more Dynamat


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice job!! I love Pete's box designs. I run 2 of his designs in my car and my son's car and one for my brothers truck. Best 50 bucks you will spend.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> Nice job!! I love Pete's box designs. I run 2 of his designs in my car and my son's car and one for my brothers truck. Best 50 bucks you will spend.


Thanks, the $50 bucks for Pete's design was definitely worth it!


----------



## jdmferio13 (Nov 1, 2009)

just wondering where you got the 1 in 4 out blocks at they look like jl not sure.Nice build btw


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

jdmferio13 said:


> just wondering where you got the 1 in 4 out blocks at they look like jl not sure.Nice build btw


Distro blocks are JL, found them at a local auto sound shop near me!

Thanks!


----------



## cnguyen (Feb 1, 2008)

love how you placed the amps. im also curious as to see how you can cover the rack. are you planning on covering them completely?


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

cnguyen said:


> love how you placed the amps. im also curious as to see how you can cover the rack. are you planning on covering them completely?


Thanks for the amp rack comments, Working on the cover now, pix as soon as i'm finished!!!


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Started working on the cosmetics for the sub box

A little Vinyl, Foam, & Carpet










EPS Foam to flush the subs










.25 MDF





































Foam & Vinyl 










Grill Cloth in



















Still have the rest of the trim panels to make and wrap in Vinyl to flush the whole thing in the truck


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Some more trim work on the panels around the box


----------



## lloydh (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice! That additional trim really makes a difference.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice touch on using foam to cover the port


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

I had some time to work on the cover for the amp rack, nothing fancy just there to hide the amps & make the floor flat when the seats are folded down!









































































Neutrik Speakon connectors for easy removal!


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, that looks real slick! I like how practical that amp rack is. Hows the sound now with those foam plugs in the box?


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

2500hd said:


> Wow, that looks real slick! I like how practical that amp rack is. Hows the sound now with those foam plugs in the box?


Thanks, what do you mean by foam plugs in the box??


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Amp rack cover wiring


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks really nice, keeping it simple is my rule for a good looking install, you have def. done that


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Sully said:


> Thanks, what do you mean by foam plugs in the box??


What you used to cover up the mouth on the box... looks like you used some foam padding when you did the trim for it. Just wondering if it sounded any worse afterwards, because I think it looks alot better than a big gaping hole


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

2500hd said:


> What you used to cover up the mouth on the box... looks like you used some foam padding when you did the trim for it. Just wondering if it sounded any worse afterwards, because I think it looks alot better than a big gaping hole


Its just speaker grill cloth stretched over the holes! No difference in the sound, just looks better!

All of the .25mdf panels are covered in .25 foam then wrapped with vinyl.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

Driver door last bit of Dynamat had to be used, all Damplifier from here on out! I hot glued all the switches and the lower pocket to the door panel!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

;p9


]\
03ept[]rte\f]'/]\e'rrrrrr;r''r3ebkgotto0i0r22frf2f5trfhyggfybyuh4rttrytrgytggrtgtgtfg6rgrggrgrgftrgrtgrfru8jrepp4we6tt


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice install, how are you going to make the box removable? Also did you do a SAS on your Tahoe?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Sully said:


>


?? you got that nice speaker flapping about on a plastic panel?

if yes, thats gonna kill any mid bass accuracy.

screw some material (waterproof ply?) to the door metal and fix the speaker to that material.


----------



## Sully (Oct 24, 2009)

My Tahoe was broke into, asshats took the head unit and half of the dash with it, yanked on the shifter arm til it broke to get the head unit out, the rest of the equipment was installed to not come out very easily (safety torx screws) so they took a screw driver to all 4 subs, ripped holes in every one of them.


----------

